# Ranger Lower Ball joint help



## golfmanres (Jan 3, 2002)

1993 ford ranger 4x4 4.0 v6 reg cab long bed

I live in virginia and they require you to get a safty inspection. Now here is the problem i failed because of a 1/4" play in the lower ball joints. So i need some help. Anyone know how much it would cost to get these replaced or can i do it my self. I am very mechanically inclined and do all or most of my truck work. 

They told me:
parts : 98.64 each per side
Labor: 3.1 hours per side
Labor rate 71.20 per hour
Alignment: 1.1 hours
and alignment shims: 27.02 per side

So we are looking at about 700$

Does this look right??? not really..... please help me... I really think i might be able to do it but i dont know.. anyone been in this boat before?


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Not that hard to do,but you will need some special tools.One to get the wheel bearing locknuts off,and a special ball joint press with the correct adapters for your truck.These can be rented or borrowed from your local parts store if they have them.

The quote sounds reasonable,but much cheaper if you can do it yourself.Replace the uppers too while your in there,as they just press out too.If you don't and they go bad you have to do it all over again.Use good quality joints,prefferably Moog.

You should have the alignment checked afterwards,but it should be OK after the joints are replaced


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

hey go to www.rangerpowersports.com sign up for the forum and do a search. Im sure you will find some info over there. Im over there equally as much as im over here at plowsite.

Jay


----------



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

Not all that difficult to do.. Just did the uppers and lowers in my F250.... Replace both upper and the lower one when you do it... You will need the correct axle nut socket as mentioned earlier, but for the joint press , just bring the knuckle in to your auto parts place and have them press it in... If you go buy the press and adapters, youll wind up spending a fortune.. not worth it unless you do them every other month... It cost me $15.oo a joint to have pressed.. and the joints should be less than $40.oo each.. Have fun...


----------



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

having done them before, It took me about 2 hours to do the one side, plus a few minutes to goto the parts store to get them pressed in... Call the parts store first , make sure they can press them in , or find a place that can.. and make sure they have the joints in stock that you need before you start pulling everything apart..... Thinking about it ..... 1/4" is alot of play in a ball joint , do you get any shimmy in the front end at speeds over like 20 or 25 mph ??? My front end shakes real bad and there wasnt even a 32nd of an inch of play...probably less than half of a 32nd... when you would nit a bump the front would just start shakin like uncontrooably, rather scary ......


----------



## golfmanres (Jan 3, 2002)

thats right i shakes like crazy and the inspection was failed you can jack it up and shake the wheel like the lugs are only hand tight it is scarry.. but i think i am going to the dealer to have it done i am not the confident on taking the 4x4 system apart and remembering how it goes back together. i got another quote 575 out the door including allignment that is only the bottom ones though. i am going to sell the truck any ways. dont need it anymore i am going to buy another cheve full size with 8' bed instead to put a sander in.


----------

